# [SOLVED] apple ipad2 or 3



## Jessc16 (Aug 26, 2012)

hello ,

My ipad keeps telling me no airprinter found What do i do now?

i did download a kyocera app as printer in office is kyocera and it did work however it doesnt allow me to print emails or any other stuff.

thank u please help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: apple ipad2 or 3*

On those 3rd party apps, most of the time you can only print pictures or word documents.

I don't believe that app allows printing of emails.


----------



## Jessc16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> On those 3rd party apps, most of the time you can only print pictures or word documents.
> 
> I don't believe that app allows printing of emails.


You right the app allows me to use the print wireless but I can only scan n print in that app, nothing else however I don't understand why there is an option to print but it won't read the print available??!!!


----------

